

Mixing together: python, json-rpc and some erlangish code hot swapping - mgronhol
https://github.com/Alshain-Oy/Cloudsnake-Application-Server

======
hoarfrost
Neat idea, I was surprised by the amount of examples included in the repo. The
htpasswdFS was worth mentioning, I'm going to try that one with our dev
servers.

